# Best surf fishing spot



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

What is your favorite surf fishing spot?

If it's a secret then be kind of vague about the location

One my favorites was a little more that 1/2 mile past the west end of the seawall.

There is a large water body on the left side of the road where they used to ride jet ski's and the water flowed in and out of the lake and into the Gulf. There are some rocks along the beach also. There were a couple of pipes underneath the rocks but I believe they are gone now and the water free flows back and forth from the lake.

We caught loads and loads of trout there, especially when the tide started going out and bringing bait from the lake into the surf. 

I moved away from that area so I don't fish there any longer but it might be worth somebody giving it a try. I have no idea how the fishing is there now.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Between Unicorn Bay and Zephyr Cove. A little spot I call "G".


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Goose lover, shhhh, dont tell them!! Really though, i do like that spot though, and several more on west beach. My problem is that i post up at my comfort spots too readily, instead of finding the bait like i should. I always do better when i invest more time reading the water and finding the bait as opposed to sticking with the spot that paid off last trip.


----------



## CalcuttaKid (Dec 10, 2010)

Beach access 35. I've been killing the trout! Free line live mullet and skrimps!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Shell banks 
Only get there once maybe twice a year though.
hopefully Sunday will be right.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Where the good fish are biting.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Goose Lover I too fished that spot a while back when I was younger thought about trying it last Saturday but went to SLP on the bay side on the yaks very good spot there on the beach


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

PINS by far.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I preefer to fish PINS in the summer and winter, Matagorda in the spring and High Island in the fall. 




If I had to pick one spot, over all others. It would be the Gator hole at High Island. Have had so many adventures there, can go days without seeing another person. Always has tons of fish.

Have walked thru schools of bull reds so large could not see the end of them, caught trout on top water from dawn till dusk, have jumped tarpon from the beach, had gators walk thru camp late at night eating chicken bones, was hit by a water spout there, got knocked out by my own fishing rod, have filled coolers with crabs from the marsh, etc.... just a very cool place.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The best spot i know to fish and would recommend to all is always the best conditions and that is right next to me. 

But if i had to put a name to my favorite wade fishing spot i would say the car bodies. Some will remember that name....


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the car bodies also...certain times of the year it gets really good with some toads in there


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

Turtle Shack baby!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Goose Lover said:


> What is your favorite surf fishing spot?
> 
> If it's a secret then be kind of vague about the location
> 
> ...


Ssshh don't tell anybody but it's still a good spot when the surfs right...caught my pb trout their last summer


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Front of my sisters beach house in Jamaica Beach. Mainly because of the access to a beach house.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Wherever I get in the water..


----------



## muddymudskipper (Sep 11, 2006)

yea, that spot used to be smokin with trout...good trout but they dug up the rocks and pipe that were past the 1st sand bar. i guess for safety reasons since they opened to a public drive on beach. I like SLP by the water tower, also the beachfront near the bait camp on hte right on the way to SLP. the name slips my mind, but there's a good deep 1st and 2nd gut there


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

There is also a place at Surfside we caught major quantities of trout.

It is several miles towards Galveston from the intersection at Surfside.

There is an A Frame house directly behind dunes at the spot. There is some sort of structure in the water in the second gut. Sometimes you can see the water boiling up around it. Occasionally your lure would get wrapped around it and would have to break it off. It's been awhile since I fished there so I don't know for sure it it still exists. 

That was a great place to fish.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

*Anyone know the history of the car bodies?*

I've fished them twice in not calm conditions. It was spooky. Haven't been in 10 years. Are they still there? Do they still create structure or just holes that eat you? I didn't mean to hijack this thread but reading it sparked my curiosity.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

*Anyone know the history of the car bodies?*

I've fished them twice in not calm conditions. It was spooky. Haven't been in 10 years. Are they still there? Do they still create structure or just holes that eat you?


----------

